# Solved: Error Could not make HTTP, HTTPs, FTP connections



## knightchemistry (May 1, 2012)

i was trying to clean up unused programes in my little hp netbook, and could have accidentally deleted some window prgrammes. thus http, https, ftp are not connected. please help
( my other computer is working ok)

-------------------

Last diagnostic run time: 05/01/12 16:24:19 Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection

info Using home Internet connection 
Network adapter identification

info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Network connection: Name=MSN, Device=, MediaType=PHONE, SubMediaType=NONE 
info Ethernet connection selected 
Network adapter status

info Network connection status: Media disconnected 
warn Network adapter status not healthy 
action Manual repair: Reconnect network cable

HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity

warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn FTP (Passive): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.hotmail.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn FTP (Active): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passport.net: The server name or address could not be resolved 
error Could not make an HTTP connection. 
error Could not make an HTTPS connection. 
error Could not make an FTP connection.

----------

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TSS

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-B3-74-AE-E3


----------



## haryl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

The simplistic solution that I can give you is to do a system restore to a earlier date, but your not even connected to the INET.


----------



## knightchemistry (May 1, 2012)

system restore ? oh all my two hours of work deleting unneeded program wil be wasted.. does anyone know what file can be copied to make it work?


----------



## haryl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

I've never experienced anything close to this, you try to never remove anything that has Microsoft beside it LOL...But that's the only resolution I see. Can you ping and websites or Ip addrs.?


----------



## knightchemistry (May 1, 2012)

looks like i am in big trouble,,, every ping returns negative...

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>ping 192.168.0.71

Pinging 192.168.0.71 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.71:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>Last diagnostic run time: 05/01/12 16:24:19 Netw
ork Adapter Diagnostic
'Last' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>Network location detection
'Network' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>info Using home Internet connection
'info' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>Network adapter identification
'Network' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connect
ion, Device=Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller, MediaType=LAN, SubMed
iaType=LAN
'info' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>info Network connection: Name=MSN, Device=, Medi
aType=PHONE, SubMediaType=NONE
'info' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>info Ethernet connection selected
'info' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>Network adapter status
'Network' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>info Network connection status: Media disconnect
ed
'info' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>warn Network adapter status not healthy
'warn' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>action Manual repair: Reconnect network cable
'action' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic
'HTTP' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity
'HTTP' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.microso
ft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved
'warn' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.micros
oft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved
'warn' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>warn FTP (Passive): Error 12007 connecting to ft
p.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved
'warn' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.hotmail
.com: The server name or address could not be resolved
'warn' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>warn FTP (Active): Error 12007 connecting to ftp
.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved
'warn' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passpo
rt.net: The server name or address could not be resolved
'warn' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>error Could not make an HTTP connection.
'error' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>error Could not make an HTTPS connection.
'error' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>error Could not make an FTP connection.
'error' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>Last diagnostic run time: 05/01/12 16:24:19 Netw
ork Adapter Diagnostic
'Last' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>Network location detection
'Network' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>info Using home Internet connection
'info' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>Network adapter identification
'Network' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connect
ion, Device=Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller, MediaType=LAN, SubMed
iaType=LAN
'info' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>info Network connection: Name=MSN, Device=, Medi
aType=PHONE, SubMediaType=NONE
'info' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>info Ethernet connection selected
'info' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>Network adapter status
'Network' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>info Network connection status: Media disconnect
ed
'info' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>warn Network adapter status not healthy
'warn' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>action Manual repair: Reconnect network cable
'action' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic
'HTTP' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity
'HTTP' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.microso
ft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved
'warn' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.micros
oft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved
'warn' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>warn FTP (Passive): Error 12007 connecting to ft
p.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved
'warn' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.hotmail
.com: The server name or address could not be resolved
'warn' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>warn FTP (Active): Error 12007 connecting to ftp
.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved
'warn' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passpo
rt.net: The server name or address could not be resolved
'warn' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>error Could not make an HTTP connection.
'error' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>error Could not make an HTTPS connection.
'error' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>error Could not make an FTP connection.
'error' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jenny>
warn Network adapter status not healthy 
action Manual repair: Reconnect network cable

HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity

warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn FTP (Passive): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.hotmail.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn FTP (Active): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passport.net: The server name or address could not be resolved 
error Could not make an HTTP connection. 
error Could not make an HTTPS connection. 
error Could not make an FTP connection.


----------



## haryl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

See if your able to ping your default gateway


----------



## haryl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

I just found this on Microsoft's website:

Follow these methods and check.

Method 1: Update the driver for the Network Adapter to the latest by visiting the manufacturers website.

Refer the links below for more details on updating drivers:
Update a driver for hardware that isn't working properly
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/Update-a-driver-for-hardware-that-isnt-working-properly
Update drivers: recommended links
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Update-drivers-recommended-links
Winsock corruption can cause connectivity problems.

Method 2: Run the Fix it tool given in the link below and check if that helps.

How to determine and to recover from Winsock2 corruption in Windows Server 2003, in Windows XP, and in Windows Vista
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/811259

Additional reference on:

You receive an error message in Internet Explorer: "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage"
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/956196

How to troubleshoot possible causes of Internet connection problems in Windows XP
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314095/en-us


----------



## knightchemistry (May 1, 2012)

would system restore be a simpler solution?


----------



## haryl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

Try the Microsoft fix tool first and if that doesn't work a system restore should fix it. 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/811259


----------



## knightchemistry (May 1, 2012)

i am resorting to system restore,, and found the following:
on May, 2012,, restore points:
4.014.33pm removed usb2.0 card reader software
4.03.03pm removed IDT audio
3.47.59 removed compatibility pack for the 2007 office
3.39.03pm removed acrobat.com
3.35.08pm removed itunes
3.27.57pm removed safari
3.26.54pm system checkpoint
for purpose of prudence, i use 3.26.54 system checkpoint as my restore point,,,,, 
however can you tell me which is likely to be the program that had caused the problem?
Thanks


----------



## haryl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

None of these seem like they should have caused a problem, because they are just programs not services or drivers.


----------



## knightchemistry (May 1, 2012)

it is not working,,,,,
now i try to go back to an earlier system restore point,, but strangely there is no earlier date that i can go back to. I wonder why...


----------



## knightchemistry (May 1, 2012)

i did a "undo my last restoration", and the Select a Restore Point page still shows May 1, with system checkpoint, and May 2,with restore operation . there are no other possible restore points. The calendar shows only one dead page, ie May 2012 , starting with sun 29,30 1,2,3 May to saturday 9 June, 2012. it is not possible to see any other earlier dates.
Can you explain why?


----------



## haryl87 (Apr 27, 2012)

It sounds like after the you did whatever you did the last time, system restore was active (Also if you have made any changes to you msconfig, such as start up items and services, that would disable your system restore). Do you have the Win 7 disc?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There is no point doing all of the tests as the Ethernet port is reporting no cable is connected. Since this is a netbook, I assume it's wireless?


----------



## knightchemistry (May 1, 2012)

yes, mine is a netbook,, it has everything preloaded,, yes it is wireless.. i have nothing external..it belongs to my wife, and she is killing me now and threatens to kill my laptop,,,hahaha.. any advice please


----------



## knightchemistry (May 1, 2012)

the problem is now solved apparently. My friend came and installed the network driver using a lan cable. So simple. sorry caused so much trouble to all,, this is still the best resource and i will come back again for help.

case closed


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up:


----------

